# Devils Lake Fishing Reports - 7/3 Ed's Bait



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing this past week has remained fairly good. With the warmer weather water 
temps are rising and the fish are moving into deeper water. Walleye anglers 
have been using slip bobbers tipped with leeches and crawlers in the trees near 
the Mauvee, Monkey Ridge, Holy Bay, Old Mil, Creel Bay, and Foughty's Point. 
Other anglers have been trolling the 14-24 foot range with smaller cranks such 
as #5 shad raps, #4 &#5 jointed shad raps, and other smaller cranks with lead 
core. The better areas for this have been the Gap area between the Flats and 
Oswalds Bay, the area in front of the Minnewaukan boat ramp, along Hwy 57 near 
Ft. Totten, and the Stromme Addition area. Anglers are also working rocky 
points with spinners and bottom bouncers. The better areas for this have been 
the golden highway, Haley's Hump, Patience Point, Scooters Point, Rocky Point, 
the Cactus/Ft. Totten area, and Black Tiger Bay. Some anglers are still 
cranking the shallows, but the bite tends to be early in the morning and later 
in the evening. When cranking try to work the open pockets in weedbeds. Some 
good areas for cranking are Pelican Lake, Old Mill & New Mill, Penny Bay, and 
Skadsen's Bay. Pike continue to be caught in most all areas of the lake. The 
pike appear to have moved deeper as well and most anglers are reporting the 
better fishing coming from the rockier areas such as the Golden Highway, 
Patience Point, Cactus/Ft. Totten Point, the north end of Creel and Six Mile 
Bays, and for shore fisherman the bridge areas. White bass are being caught by 
boaters in Pelican Lake and the shallower bays in East Bay, but action is 
sporadic. Perch fishing remains almost non-existent at this time. Based on 
past years, their summer bite usually doesn't start until mid to late July. 
Good luck and have a safe and enjoyable 4th of July
weekend!!!


----------

